# WLAN "durchschleifen"



## Lyran (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

folgendes Problem: im ersten Stock steht ein WLAN Router, einige der Clients(Notebook, iPod Touch..) befinden sich aber auch mal weiter entfernt im Erdgeschoss. Die Signalstärke reicht hier oft nicht aus und die Verbindung bricht ab. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es das Signal zu verstärken oder zu repeaten?

Lg


----------



## pcfreak26 (13. Oktober 2010)

ja gibt es. von AVM (Fritz)gibt es nen weiterleiter (Universal wlan Bridge) oder man nimmt Wlan-AP´s und schaltet die in multibetrieb. Problem ist da bloss das viele Router das nicht unterstützen, da alle AP´s sich kennen müssen.


----------



## Own3r (13. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt W-Lan Repeater, jedoch habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Man muss genau nachschauen, ob Router und Repeater kompatibel sind.


----------



## Torsley (13. Oktober 2010)

zur not dlan und dann unten einen dlan-wlan adapter raus. das ginge auch noch.


----------



## HeNrY (13. Oktober 2010)

Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass jeder zusätzliche WLAN-Adapter, auch wenn es ein Repeater ist, die Bandbreite halbiert.


----------



## Own3r (13. Oktober 2010)

Torsley schrieb:


> zur not dlan und dann unten einen dlan-wlan adapter raus. das ginge auch noch.



Zur Not würde ich nicht sagen, denn Dlan ist eine richtige Alternative die sehr gut funktioniert!


----------



## Torsley (13. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß ich nutze dlan auch. aber das steht für viele leider oftmals nichtmal zur diskusion k.a warum.


----------



## Lyran (15. Oktober 2010)

D-LAN wäre nochmal eine Überlegung wert, die ohnehin kleine Bandbreite zu halbieren wäre ziemlich schlecht. Somit scheidet WLAN also schonmal aus. Werde dann mal Dlan vorschlagen, für den Desktop Rechner unten wird das schonmal eine Möglichkeit sein. Ansonsten muss halt ein 20m Kabel gelegt werden.


----------



## püschi (15. Oktober 2010)

Entweder den Desktop-PC direkt mit dem herkömmlichen DLAN anschließen oder diese Wireless-Methode nutzen. Darauf könnten dann alle Endgeräte zugreifen.

Hier das Starterkit davon: devolo dLAN Wireless Extender Starter Kit, 85Mbps, LAN/WLAN 54Mbps (1213) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Torsley (15. Oktober 2010)

genau den meinte ich. dann kannste halt unten über die steckdose deine wlan geräte mit oben verbinden.


----------



## Lyran (15. Oktober 2010)

Oh, dass es mittlerweile WLAN per DLAN gibt wusste ich auch noch nicht, sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus.


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dann so ein Dlan als Wlan Repeater nehmen !


----------

